# China's Anti-Aging Revolution



## agung99 (Dec 4, 2007)

Interesting story. Looks like the Chinese are taking the anti-aging approach to heart in a big way!







Here in the west, sickness in old age is too profitable to be challenged. Maybe China doesn't have so many vested interests and perhaps a different attitude too....









> *China's Anti-Aging Revolution* http://MyLongLife.com/articles/China-Anti-...-Revolution.htmLONDON, Nov. 24, MyLongLife.com -- One of the most ancient medical systems on Earth is embracing the most modern and advanced, as China rushes to adopt the anti-aging medical paradigm, according to a new report on China and anti-aging medicine by health reporter, Fintan Dunne, editor of MyLongLife.com.The dramatic thrust is being driven by the Chicago-based American Academy of Anti-Aging Medicine ( A4M, http://www.worldhealth.net/ ). MyLongLife.com highlights how this culminated just weeks ago in a huge medical show, as Shanghai hosted over 20,000 physicians and medical industry specialists at the World Anti-Aging Congress and China Pharma Exposition. MyLongLife.com reports that according to Dr. Robert Goldman, Chairman of the Board of the A4M, who gave the keynote speech to the gathered medical pioneers, Chinese investors expect in next five years to build over 10,000 anti-aging hospitals, elite medical spas, Olympic-level sports medicine facilities, and anti-aging out-patient health check clinics."It's a new era for Chinese medicine," MyLongLife.com reports. "Further exemplified by the recent decision of China's government and military authorities to translate into Chinese over 30 different anti-aging medical books authored or co-authored by Dr. Goldman and colleague, Dr. Ronald Klatz, President of the A4M."Health reporter, Fintan Dunne recounts that the globe-trotting Dr. Goldman is the world's foremost ambassador for the anti-aging revolution. Hard on the heels of the Shanghai event, he was soon in Dong Guan addressing over 20,000 members of the public and representative heads of over 1,500 hospitals and medical centers. They were among physicians, scientists and hospital principals meeting to advance anti-aging medicine at the China Health Industry Forum sponsored by the China Medical Association.These events had the official backing of the Chinese government, the China Pharmaceutical Association, the China Medical Association, and many other national level Chinese medical organizations, says MyLongLife.com. And the A4M and the Goldman/Klatz co-founded Medical Conferences International Inc.( MCII ), now have a long-term agreement with the Chinese government and the China FDA to annually co-venture the huge China Pharma conference, reports Dunne. London-based Tarsus Group PLC ( http://www.tarsus-group.com/ ) last year took an 80% stake in MCII.The A4M, Tarsus and MCII have close to 30 international co-sponsored events set for 2008, making this the fastest international growth seen by any medical group in history. The A4M already oversees the ongoing training of over 60,000 physicians and surgeons on-site, and the education of 500,000 health professionals globally through international outreach programs. Business Communications Co., Inc. says that the anti-aging marketplace is growing yearly by 9.5% and will top $70 billion annually by 2009.Earlier this year Tarsus, Goldman and Klatz formed a new global anti-aging investment company, CapRegen PLC ( http://www.capregen.com/ ). The CapRegen IPO raised US$7.4 million, before expenses, to a total share capital of US$11 million, as smart money drove the IPO issue shares up by 27% on the first day of trading.But China's over one billion consumers could well further accelerate this growth and become the new global powerhouse of anti-aging medicine, says Dunne's analysis. The A4M principals, Drs. Goldman and Klatz have been tirelessly advocating since 1992 for a fundamental change in medicine's orientation towards disease. They have been harshly critical of an entrenched western gerentological medical mindset, which tends to see disease in old age as more inevitable than preventible. But these largely western social and cultural attitudes are not so entrenched in China. This explains the phenomonal surge of Chinese interest in the anti-aging approach which the A4M is engendering.As reported last month by MYLongLife.com, Dr Goldman recently briefed the world's top business at the Forbes Global CEO Conference in Singapore, about how emerging biomedical technologies such as stem cell therapy, nanotechnology, genetic engineering, gene therapy and even the development of bioidentical replacement organs, mean we now stand on the brink of a golden age of greatly extended human longevity. His collegue Dr. Klatz, who coined the very term "anti-aging," last year told Business Week that one day it will be considered malpractice for a physician not to do what anti-aging physicians are already doing today.Even as they take their message to the world, says MyLlongLife.com, Drs. Goldman and Klatz, along with other pioneering anti-aging physicians, recently announced a US$1Million life extension cash prize for the first scientist or team who can reliably show significant reversal or halting of aging in humans. The LEx Prize ( http://www.a4minfo.net/lexprize ) will be awarded for a therapeutic program which reduces objective, measurable biomarkers of aging, including mitrochondrial energy production, cortisol levels, DNA repair, cardiac output, memory and cognitive function.The cumulative effect on human lifespan, which the anti-aging revolution offers, can be seen in a free, online Lifespan Test on MyLongLife.com, developed in association with Dr. Klatz, Dr. Goldman and a team of scientists.( Lifespan Test: http://mylonglife.com/lifespan.htm )The interactive test encourages a life extension lifestyle and graphically shows the dramatic increase in longevity which will be delivered by appropriate nutrition and exercise, supported by current and expected biomedical advances. The test shows that a lifespan of 120 years and more can optimally be achieved.Full Story:http://MyLongLife.com/articles/China-Anti-...-Revolution.htmBackground: The Anti-Aging Marketplacehttp://mylonglife.com/articles/antiagingmarket.htm Expert Profiles: Dr. Goldman and Dr. Klatzhttp://mylonglife.com/articles/Goldman-Klatz.htmMore at A4M website:http://www.worldhealth.net/Also:http://www.tarsus-group.com/http://www.anti-agingevents.com/SOURCE: MyLongLife.com


----------

